# Mujer escala el Everest para demostrar que los veganos "no son débiles". Ha muerto.



## El cogorzas (8 Feb 2022)

*Mujer que murió escalando el Everest quería demostrar que los veganos no son ‘débiles’*
*La Dra. Strydom murió de aparente mal de altura después de llegar a la cima de la montaña.*

Loulla-Mae Eleftheriou-Smith
jueves 19 noviembre 2020 15:11

Robert Gropel on climbing Everest after wife Maria Strydom's death
Read in English
Una mujer australiana que murió tras llegar a la cima del monte Everest había querido demostrar que "los veganos pueden hacer cualquier cosa".
La doctora Maria Strydom, de 34 años, de Melbourne, Australia, murió de aparente mal de altura mientras descendía la cima del monte Everest el sábado.


Su esposo, Robert Gropel, que formaba parte del equipo de escalada, sufrió un edema pulmonar a gran altura mientras descendía de la montaña, pero sobrevivió al viaje.
Tanto la Dra. Strydom como su esposo eran escaladores experimentados y habían tomado la decisión de escalar las siete cumbres, los picos más altos de los siete continentes, en un intento por demostrar que “los veganos pueden hacer cualquier cosa”.

En una entrevista realizada por la Escuela de Negocios de la Universidad de Monash, donde el Dr. Strydom era profesor de finanzas, dijo que la pareja se había inspirado para escalar las siete cumbres después de recibir repetidas preguntas sobre si tenían deficiencias de hierro o proteínas.
“Parece que la gente tiene esta idea retorcida de estar desnutrida y débil”, dijo. "Al escalar las siete cumbres, queremos demostrar que los veganos pueden hacer cualquier cosa y más".

Un holandés que formaba parte de la misma expedición murió pocas horas antes que el Dr. Strydom de aparente mal de altura.

Eric Arnold, de 35 años, tenía suficiente oxígeno embotellado con él, así como compañeros de escalada, pero se quejó de debilitarse y murió el viernes por la noche cerca de South Col antes de poder llegar a una altitud más baja. En una entrevista de televisión local a principios de este año, había dicho que conquistar el Everest era un sueño de la infancia.
Las muertes del Dr. Strydom y del Sr. Arnold fueron las primeras confirmadas este año en el Everest. Un tercer hombre, Subash Paul, de 43 años, de la India, murió después de llegar a la cima de la montaña, según se informa por agotamiento.
Aletta Newman, la hermana del Dr. Strydom, dijo a la Australian Associated Press que el Sr. Gropel puede hablar pero está "absolutamente angustiado, absolutamente roto".

"Está muy decidido a no irse de Nepal sin su esposa".
Las muertes se informaron después de que se informara que los primeros escaladores desde 2014 llegaron a la cima del Monte Everest luego de una serie de desastres naturales que impidieron a los escaladores escalar la montaña. Un terremoto mortal en 2015 y una avalancha fatal el año anterior habían obligado a los escaladores a retirarse, con la temporada de escalada del año pasado completamente abandonada.









Mujer que murió escalando el monte Everest quería demostrar que los veganos no son ‘débiles’


La Dra. Strydom murió de aparente mal de altura después de llegar a la cima de la montaña.




www.independentespanol.com


----------



## belenus (8 Feb 2022)




----------



## Libertyforall (8 Feb 2022)

Darwinismo. Cada vez creo más en esas tesis.


----------



## luca (8 Feb 2022)

Borrado, ver firma.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (8 Feb 2022)

*me suena que no es la primera noticia de este tipo*


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (8 Feb 2022)

Una ególatra menos, las redes sociales han perdido toneladas de fotos posando en esas escaladas donde va el héroe con el palo selfie (piolet de hoy) y el Sherpa detrás cargado como un burro, pero sin palo selfie.


----------



## Otrasvidas (8 Feb 2022)

Veganismo,kakuna y prácticas de muy alto riesgo. Darwin masacrando subnormales.


----------



## Gonzalor (8 Feb 2022)

Que se joda


----------



## octopodiforme (8 Feb 2022)

Mueren muchos principiantes de eso.


----------



## GatoAzul (8 Feb 2022)

El experimento contra el covid19 la habría salvado, en la tele han dicho que la "vacuna" salva vidas.


----------



## uno_de_tantos (8 Feb 2022)

Pero quien coño es este elemento que subió un montículo? La mirada es de loco, pero sus palabras de subnormal profundo.

"La y griega vasca tiene como objetivo destruir al pueblo destruyendo su paisaje, que todo sea cemento"

"Los kurdos son muy ecologistas. Situación real en el campo de batalla, a 1.5 km los turcos, a 7 km los del daesh, en medio el elemento este y los kurdos soportando la artillería, los drones, la aviación.......¿y que hacen?. Pues viene la comandante (que no es comandante porque no hay rangos) con unas bolsas para recoger la basura"

minuto 29.

Y solo he hecho un poco de zaping, no quiero saber el conjunto de subnormaladas que puede regurgitar esa cabeza.

A este habrá que seguirlo, podría ser el sustituto de Yolanda Díaz, hace cosas mas chulis que ella.


----------



## PedrelGuape (8 Feb 2022)

Pues parece que sí, son débiles, xD


----------



## Alatristeando (8 Feb 2022)

Culpable (mayor de edad) dijo:


> Una ególatra menos, las redes sociales han perdido toneladas de fotos posando en esas escaladas donde va el héroe con el palo selfie (piolet de hoy) y el Sherpa detrás cargado como un burro, pero sin palo selfie.



Eso es verdad. Una conocida contaba que subió al Kilimanjaro con un porteador contratado que le subía la mochila. Todo postureo.


----------



## Urquiza (8 Feb 2022)

Cuando Darwin y Newton se unen... poco tenía que hacer esta mujer...


----------



## Carapolla (8 Feb 2022)

No ponéis más que absurdeces. 

Han muerto más omnívoros que veganos en el Everest. Si tu post de mierda sirve de algo, es para criticar una dieta omnívora. Lo cual es sencillamente una gilipollez, los seres humanos somos omnívoros, punto, independientemente de nuestra capcidad de escalar ocho miles o de sobrevivir en condiciones extremas.

Conseguís con vuestras falacias y vuestras chorradas de niño de 13 años enmierdar cualquier tema.


----------



## Parlakistan (8 Feb 2022)

Carapolla dijo:


> No ponéis más que absurdeces.
> 
> Han muerto más omnívoros que veganos en el Everest. Si tu post de mierda sirve de algo, es para criticar una dieta omnívora. Lo cual es sencillamente una gilipollez, los seres humanos somos omnívoros, punto, independientemente de nuestra capcidad de escalar ocho miles o de sobrevivir en condiciones extremas.
> 
> Conseguís con vuestras falacias y vuestras chorradas de niño de 13 años enmierdar cualquier tema.



Haces honor a tu nick, también te puedes poner "cerebro de mosquito".


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (8 Feb 2022)

Carapolla dijo:


> No ponéis más que absurdeces.
> 
> Han muerto más omnívoros que veganos en el Everest. Si tu post de mierda sirve de algo, es para criticar una dieta omnívora. Lo cual es sencillamente una gilipollez, los seres humanos somos omnívoros, punto, independientemente de nuestra capcidad de escalar ocho miles o de sobrevivir en condiciones extremas.
> 
> Conseguís con vuestras falacias y vuestras chorradas de niño de 13 años enmierdar cualquier tema.



Todo lo contrario: nada más el hecho de querer escalar el Everest para demostrar semejante gilipollez demuestra que el veganismo es un síntoma más de enfermedad mental severa, y frecuentemente se encuentra acompañado de otros trastornos mentales y alimenticios.


----------



## jolu (8 Feb 2022)

Mujeres que se creen que por subirse a un escalón para limpiar el altillo de un ropero, pueden subir al Everest.

La próxima vez que avise y yo le ayudaré.


----------



## sinfonier (8 Feb 2022)

Jugarse la vida para probar algo que no le interesa a nadie más que a quien lo prueba. Vamos, que buscaba reconocimiento por parte de extraños. Estupendo.


----------



## DonManuel (8 Feb 2022)

Creo que para mostrar su infinita virtud, después de comerse una cabeza de brócoli en la cumbre se vacunó contra el COVID mientras gritaba “trans rights are human rights” haciendo el gesto de BLM con su mano.


----------



## Cuarentaconseis (8 Feb 2022)

Al menos murió haciendo lo que más quería (la gilipollas).


----------



## Switch_46 (8 Feb 2022)

belenus dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 935838



A tomar por culo el café.....


----------



## bocadRillo (8 Feb 2022)

Si los miráis, los veganos son gente que normalmente está pálida y ojerosa. No debe de ser nada bueno no comer nada de proteína animal


----------



## tracrium (8 Feb 2022)

La gente es imbécil.

Por muy fuerte que creas estar, a casi 9000 metros la presión parcial de oxígeno es muy baja. Si permaneces mucho tiempo te mueres, aunque seas Rafa Nadal puesto hasta el culo de EPO y trembolona.

La física es la física. 

Un retraso en el ascenso o en el descenso, un leve aumento de la demanda de oxígeno, un descenso en la presión barométrica o cualquier otra gilipollez y ahí te quedas secándote como un jamón para la posteridad.

Todo esto para, si sobrevives, demostrar que no te has muerto de puñetera casualidad. Vanidad pura y dura.


----------



## MIP (8 Feb 2022)

Lo importante es saber si llevaba la pauta completa.


----------



## lasirvientadesnuda (8 Feb 2022)

Carapolla dijo:


> No ponéis más que absurdeces.
> 
> Han muerto más omnívoros que veganos en el Everest. Si tu post de mierda sirve de algo, es para criticar una dieta omnívora. Lo cual es sencillamente una gilipollez, los seres humanos somos omnívoros, punto, independientemente de nuestra capcidad de escalar ocho miles o de sobrevivir en condiciones extremas.
> 
> Conseguís con vuestras falacias y vuestras chorradas de niño de 13 años enmierdar cualquier tema.



Así es burbuja hijo.


----------



## Gothaus (8 Feb 2022)

Por lo que podemos deducir que ha demostrado exactamente lo contrario.


----------



## Euron G. (8 Feb 2022)




----------



## Juanchufri (8 Feb 2022)

"Buenas tardes a todos y todas" dice









Fallece Fernando Sánchez Grassa en el Himalaya


El montañero zaragozano perdía la vida durante el descenso del pico Himlung (7.126 metros)




www.eldiario.es


----------



## Tanchus (8 Feb 2022)

Carapolla dijo:


> No ponéis más que absurdeces.
> 
> Han muerto más omnívoros que veganos en el Everest. Si tu post de mierda sirve de algo, es para criticar una dieta omnívora. Lo cual es sencillamente una gilipollez, los seres humanos somos omnívoros, punto, independientemente de nuestra capcidad de escalar ocho miles o de sobrevivir en condiciones extremas.
> 
> Conseguís con vuestras falacias y vuestras chorradas de niño de 13 años enmierdar cualquier tema.



No voy a entrar a valorar la noticia (que por cierto, es de 2020) pero lo de que "han muerto más omnívoros que veganos en el Everest" es una tontería de tamaño descomunal.
Si 100 personas se ponen a hacer algo y de ellas 80 son omnivoras y 20 veganas y mueren haciéndolo 10 omnivoras y 5 veganas, para los zoquetes morirán más omnívoros, pero los que tengan más de medio dedo de frente se darán cuenta de que eso no es así.

Es un absurdo del calibre de decir que, como al cabo del año mueren por accidente de tráfico más conductores que no son kamikazes que los que sí lo son, es más seguro ser kamikaze, así que vamos todos a toda hostia y en dirección prohibida.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (8 Feb 2022)

¿estaba cacunada?


----------



## derepen (8 Feb 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> *me suena que no es la primera noticia de este tipo*



jueves 19 noviembre 2020 15:11


----------



## V. Crawley (8 Feb 2022)

Morir mueren muchos en esos saraos, pero hombre, ir para demostrar que las espinacas te dan super poderes y fenecer como un vulgar comecadáveres cualquiera, pues queda como un poco fail y eso. Me recuerda a la italiana jipiprogre que se quiso ir por esos mundos de Dios vestida de novia haciendo autoestop para demostrar que tó er mundo é güeno y acabó violada y cuneteada en Turquía o algún país igual de serdelucista. Que te da pena y eso, pero a la vez es un poco "es lo que tiene ser subnormal, qué le vamos a hacer".
DEP, no obstante, por supuesto.


----------



## Hermericus (8 Feb 2022)

Darwin rules


----------



## DonCrisis (8 Feb 2022)

Un 2000 lo sube mi abuela


----------



## petro6 (8 Feb 2022)

La estupidez no se cura por subir más alto.


----------



## Acebo-Tejo (8 Feb 2022)

Fecha de la noticia:

jueves 19 noviembre 2020


----------



## amigos895 (8 Feb 2022)

Lo leí en su día pero no recordaba lo de '' murió de aparente mal de altura'' hay que llevar exorcistas para que no vuelva a ocurrir eso a nadie más


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (8 Feb 2022)

Esto va en un hilo que se llama algo así como "progres recibiendo su karma", que ya no sé adónde para.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (8 Feb 2022)

Al hilo de lo de los kurdos.

Creo que hay una brigada queer allí luchando...lo digo en serio, transexuales voluntarios. Es muy peligroso lo de esa peña, apoyados por la Agenda 2030 se pueden volver una milicia violenta...y sino que se lo pregunten a las feministas que han comido ostias de elles.


----------



## Thomas Robert Malthus (8 Feb 2022)

el feminismo las anima a salir de la cocina y luego pasan estas cosas


----------



## Baltasar G thang (8 Feb 2022)

13:52 en adelante es hilarante
para nada son enfermos mentales, para nada

10:16 tb es crema


5:01 podria ser forero
10:12 no tengo sida, soy vegano lol


6:55 ojo con el volumen, que te tiro los dientes al suelo!


----------



## Haras (8 Feb 2022)

Hamilton es vegano....Djokovic es vegano..
No sé..parece que últimamente se persigue mucho todo lo que huela a veganismo, no?
Me gustaría saber qué hay de verdad en la muerte de esa doctora. Solo les ha faltado decir que era negacionista...Ah, calla, que la noticia es de 2020 y todavía no había vacuna.


----------



## FilibustHero (8 Feb 2022)




----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (8 Feb 2022)

No creo que esa infeliz haya muerto por comer lechugas o alfalfa, sino por lo que mueren todos los que se empeñan en subir ochomiles sin estar preparados: por idiotez y vanidad.


----------



## Pepitacus Habilis (8 Feb 2022)

No me valen las explicaciones razonadas. Seguro que en algo tan arriesgado hay más factores que el veganismo, pero no cuentan. Lo siento, pero no valen, no para la australiana.

Si ella sube al Everest "demuestra" que porque ella suba, todos los veganos son fuertes. Punto.

Pues la ha palmado. Ha demostrado que todos los veganos son desechos biológicos cuya única utilidad es ser depositados en el contenedor de la tapa marrón. Punto. No es mi razonamiento, es el suyo.


----------



## il banditto (8 Feb 2022)

Quien pudiera, yo fui al campo base hace 2 años, pero subir requiere de mes y algo y sobre 50k. Ya sabéis lo que le ha costado suicidarse


----------



## Sergey Vodka (8 Feb 2022)

Mis condolencias al tal Señor Everest.


----------



## Blackmoon (8 Feb 2022)

Si es de las que quería obligarme a comer mierda con forma de chuleta, bien muerta está. Si no, DEP, víctima de Darwin.


----------



## El cogorzas (8 Feb 2022)

Si algo ha sido el causante de la muerte de esta desgraciada ha sido la actitud "Mr Wonderful" predicada por charlatanes como Paulo Coelho. Algunas frases que sirven para embaucar a los tontos:

"si lo deseas muy muy fuerte se hace realidad" 

"puedes hacer lo que te propongas, tu espíritu lo hará posible" 

"el mundo es un lugar maravilloso y alguien tan especial como tú se lo merece todo" 

A la gente que se traga esos mondongos no le suele ir muy bien en la vida. Cualquier contratiempo o imprevisto les hunde en la mierda, y lo que es peor, algunos se comportan de una manera infantil e irresponsable, como si proponiendose algo el peligro dejase de existir. Tal vez respetar un poco al Everest y valorar las posibilidades reales de adentrarse en él antes de querer demostrar cualquier parida habría sido más sensato.


----------



## Fra Diavolo (8 Feb 2022)

Haras dijo:


> *Hamilton es vegano....Djokovic es vegano..*
> No sé..parece que últimamente se persigue mucho todo lo que huela a veganismo, no?
> Me gustaría saber qué hay de verdad en la muerte de esa doctora. Solo les ha faltado decir que era negacionista...Ah, calla, que la noticia es de 2020 y todavía no había vacuna.



Dicen que son veganos.

También dicen que no consumen PEDs, ni dan positivo en los controles. ¿Significa eso que no los consumen?

Todo es marketing.

A aquella famosa youtuber vegana, rawvana o algo así, se le cayó el chiringuito porque la pillaron con el carrito del helao en un video.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (8 Feb 2022)

bien dicho


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (8 Feb 2022)

il banditto dijo:


> Quien pudiera, yo fui al campo base hace 2 años, pero subir requiere de mes y algo y sobre 50k. Ya sabéis lo que le ha costado suicidarse



Pues menudo negociazo hay montado con el Everest, sabía que costaba bastante pasta pero no me imaginaba que tanto.
Los sherpas se tienen que hacer de oro también.


----------



## Haras (8 Feb 2022)

Fra Diavolo dijo:


> Dicen que son veganos.
> 
> También dicen que no consumen PEDs, ni dan positivo en los controles. ¿Significa eso que no los consumen?
> 
> ...



No te voy a negar que hay mucho vegano puesto ahí para hacerse pasar por lo que no es y luego descreditar el veganismo diciendo lo mucho que echan de menos la carne. También te diré que hay veganos que llevan toda su vida siéndolo y están saludables. Luego también están esos otros, desnutridos, que siempre salen en primera página... y que en realidad tienen una anorexia "vegana" de caballo. 
No metamos a todo el mundo en el mismo saco.


----------



## il banditto (8 Feb 2022)

LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS dijo:


> Pues menudo negociazo hay montado con el Everest, sabía que costaba bastante pasta pero no me imaginaba que tanto.
> Los sherpas se tienen que hacer de oro también.



Los que suben hasta arriba sí que se levantan 2-3k por expedición que es el sueldo de 1 año. Y más, no es difícil encontrar agencias que cobran 75k


----------



## Greco (8 Feb 2022)

tracrium dijo:


> La gente es imbécil.
> 
> Por muy fuerte que creas estar, a casi 9000 metros la presión parcial de oxígeno es muy baja. Si permaneces mucho tiempo te mueres, aunque seas Rafa Nadal puesto hasta el culo de EPO y trembolona.
> 
> ...



Bueno, esta imbecil era doctora, y tenía que demostrar no-se-qué a no-se-quién.

Todo muy maduro y sopesado, sip.


----------



## Linsecte2000 (8 Feb 2022)

Dep.


----------



## Gonzalor (8 Feb 2022)

Seguro que antes de palmar llamó al 016 para que la rescataran


----------



## Manteka (8 Feb 2022)

R3P3NT1N1T1S

No se puede subir al Everest con la sangre gomosa, y con todo el cuerpo sin ninguna proteina, excepto la Spike


----------



## Neuke (8 Feb 2022)

¿en qué minuto hablan de la subida al 8000?


----------



## Ratona001 (8 Feb 2022)

Miley Cyrus dijo que ser vegano era una putisima mierda que se mareaba constantemente


----------



## Kalikatres (8 Feb 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> *Mujer que murió escalando el Everest quería demostrar que los veganos no son ‘débiles’*
> *La Dra. Strydom murió de aparente mal de altura después de llegar a la cima de la montaña.*
> 
> Loulla-Mae Eleftheriou-Smith
> ...



Qué contrariedad!


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (8 Feb 2022)

Darwin approves


----------



## Trurl (8 Feb 2022)

Eso le pasó por dejarse en el plato, cuando estaba en el campamento base, ese trozo de escarola, alimento superenergético y anabolizante.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (8 Feb 2022)

Supongo que si te pilla en la cima echando sangre po'l coño, te quedas ahí pa' los restos.


----------



## Chortina Premium (8 Feb 2022)




----------



## F.Alonso21 (8 Feb 2022)

Darwin no para ultimamente, va a fuego.

Si sobrevivieron los de los Andes, no fue por ir de veganos, sino por comerse la carne de los cadáveres de los fallecidos.

Parece que esta alpinista se dejó olvidada ver esa peli tan famosa para tratar de entender algo.

Pero ni con pelis o posibilidad de ello les vale.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (8 Feb 2022)

Noticia de mayo de 2016.


----------



## CommiePig (9 Feb 2022)

DEP

es lo malo de dejar de escuchar a la sensatez, y no crearte una buena vida


lo siento por su familia, y por ella


----------



## Haras (9 Feb 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Miley Cyrus dijo que ser vegano era una putisima mierda que se mareaba constantemente



Sí, ahora hace publicidad tipo "qué rica está la carne" y 'Maldonals' y 'Purguerkin' aplaudiendo con las orejas a su esbirra.
Un vegano auténtico jamás haría eso, así que la conclusión que se saca de todo esto es que se hizo vegana para acabar haciendo lo que hizo: famosa la hacen vegana para luego decir que se marea o que le salen sabañones por falta de carnitina....


----------



## Barspin (9 Feb 2022)

Bajo mi punto de vista, esa maravilla de la naturaleza vale más ser contemplada desde la lejanía y dejarse enamorar a través de su elegancia y majestuosidad, pues su cercanía la vuelve letal.


----------



## alas97 (9 Feb 2022)

iba a preguntar cuanto vale la aventura (que lo se) para matarse pagando.

Pero ya en el floro lo han respondido. es como el que va al buceo sin haberlo hecho nunca. hasta nunca y buena suerte maribel. al fondo de bikini con binladen y bob estopa


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (9 Feb 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> *Mujer que murió escalando el Everest quería demostrar que los veganos no son ‘débiles’*
> *La Dra. Strydom murió de aparente mal de altura después de llegar a la cima de la montaña.*
> 
> Loulla-Mae Eleftheriou-Smith
> ...



Yo tuve anemia hace años y eso que no soy vegetariana pero, por lo visto, como combinaba lácteos con proteínas, eso hace que el cuerpo absorba menos el hierro según me dijo la doctora, así que desde entonces intento no mezclar mucho la carne y los productos lácteos, sin embargo hay algunos casos en los que ciertas personas tienen exceso de hierro y le conviene hacer otro tipo de dieta. 

El papel de la vitamina C en la anemia por carencia de hierro
¿Exceso de hierro? Seis consejos nutricionales


----------



## ashe (9 Feb 2022)

Bueno, nada que lamentar, cuando mas bien todo lo contrario por demostrar la obviedad


----------



## al loro (9 Feb 2022)

PedrelGuape dijo:


> Pues parece que sí, son débiles, xD



Y estúpidos también, pero no voy a generalizar.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (9 Feb 2022)

Jamás entenderé ni a escaladores ni a runners!


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (9 Feb 2022)

Buenos porros se tienen que fumar los colegas.


----------



## Egam (9 Feb 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> *me suena que no es la primera noticia de este tipo*



El problema no es que fuera vegana, estaba vacunada?


----------



## El centinela (9 Feb 2022)

¿Y por que no lo titulan "Conocida lider Anti Carne muere al intentar demostrar que puede hacer lo mismo que la gente que SI come carne?"

Ah no, que desde el NWO interesa reducir el consumo de carne entre la poblacion

Y tambien les interesa que te vacunes

No dan puntada sin hilo en los titulares los muy hijos de puta


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (9 Feb 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> *Mujer que murió escalando el Everest quería demostrar que los veganos no son ‘débiles’*
> *La Dra. Strydom murió de aparente mal de altura después de llegar a la cima de la montaña.*
> 
> Loulla-Mae Eleftheriou-Smith
> ...



No me parece creíble, pero si hubiérais dicho que subió porque dicen que en ausencia de oxígeno se te queda mejor el cutis, igual me lo hubiera creído.


----------



## kettlebell (9 Feb 2022)

Desnivel reedita Los conquistadores de lo inútil


Desnivel lanza la segunda edición de uno de los libros de montaña más leídos, escrito por un auténtico pionero de la montaña que fue capaz de ofrecer una acertadísima descripción del espíritu del…




www.desnivel.com







*L**ionel Terray* (Grenoble, Francia, 1921 - Macizo de Vercors, 1965) fue un alpinista francés de renombre conocido por realizar las primeras ascensiones a montañas como el Fitz Roy y Makalu entre otras.[1]Obra: "Conquistadores de lo inútil"


----------



## Pepitacus Habilis (9 Feb 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> Si algo ha sido el causante de la muerte de esta desgraciada ha sido la actitud "Mr Wonderful" predicada por charlatanes como Paulo Coelho. Algunas frases que sirven para embaucar a los tontos:
> 
> "si lo deseas muy muy fuerte se hace realidad"
> 
> ...



Ví un cartel con una tía levantando pesas que ponía: "¿quién dice que 130 kg es demasiado?; eso lo decides tú".
Lo decides tú, hasta que tus vértebras te informan de que no decides tú, deciden ellas. Ese tipo de anuncios habrá provocado más de una lesión. 
El "pensamiento positivo" tiene mucho de producto comercial.


----------



## .Kaikus (9 Feb 2022)

Montañeros de pastel, postureo del caro, la montaña no es hacer cumbre, *eso es solo la mitad de la excursion...

Que la tierra te sea leve, Maria !!!.*

PD- El Everest se ha masificado, con apoyo y oxigeno cualquier dominguero sin experiencia en la montaña se va al himalaya, que idiotas.


----------



## elpaguitas (9 Feb 2022)

no os vengáis arriba, que alli puede palmar cualquiera, aun que normal que ellos tuvieran mas papeletas ::


----------



## zirick (9 Feb 2022)

Caen como moscas haciendo el subnormal


----------



## JyQ (9 Feb 2022)

Ella no demuestra nada sobre la superioridad supuesta del veganismo si un vegano consigue subir el Everest.
Tampoco se demuestra nada sobre la debilidad del veganismo porque un vegano muera subiendo el Everest.
La gente que muere en el Everest muere porque les da un ataque de Everest, que es lo más peligroso que te puede dar ahí.
Si te gusta pues dale, es como el que practica el hombre ardilla, morirán de hombreardillitis al estrujarse contra una roca, es cuestión de tiempo.

Dicho esto.

Ser vegano es muy, muy, muy difícil, es una disciplina muy rigurosa que te llevaría hacerla bien gran parte de tu tiempo, estudio, dinero y energías.
Tiene carencias que deben ser suplidas, hay que medir muy bien de dónde sacas cada macro y micronutriente, cosa que apenas debes preocuparte si eres omnívoro y sigues una dieta basada en productos frescos y no procesados.
Quien no lo hace bien, acaba desnutrido y malnutrido (que tampoco es lo mismo)
Al que le gusta, pues que le de caña, pero que se atenga a las consecuencias de hacerlo mal.

Conclusión:
A mí no se me ha perdido nada en el Everest y un chuletón me parece lo más apetecible del mundo.


----------



## El Exterminador (9 Feb 2022)

Por qué será que todos los veranos tienen aspecto de yonkis basureros? No me joda que eso es ser sano


----------



## Tercios (9 Feb 2022)

Ni pcr ni hostias. Putos locos irresponsables, asi nunca vamos a volver a la normalidad.

Se había vacunado? Llevaba fp2?


----------



## El cogorzas (9 Feb 2022)

Si lo pensáis bien murió haciendo lo que más le gustaba: diciéndole a todo el mundo que era mujer y vegana.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (9 Feb 2022)

¿fuente?


----------



## eltonelero (9 Feb 2022)

Dtra en finanzas.
Jamás confiaría en alguien que maneje números/ciencia y a la vez sea vegana ya que ser vegano implica un desconocimiento absoluto de unos principios básicos de alimentación y obviar datos empíricos.

Se necesitan proteínas animales si o si para tener una salud óptima porque está en nuestra biología por millones de años. Punto.

Si niegas algo tan básico como eso no quiero imaginar en cuestiones de números...

Es que además alguien con conciencia animalista facilmente puede consumir un par de huevos por semana mas un poco de pescado y arregla el problema.


----------



## PasoLeati (9 Feb 2022)

Hace años que es difícil subir al Everest sin tropezar con alguno de los 200+ fiambres que lo adornan.








El protocolo standard es dejarlos allí donde se quedan tiesos _(en la zona de la muerte la logística de las labores funerarias es muy complicada)._

Hasta se les usa como puntos de referencia, v.g.: "Fulano, ¿por donde andas?" - "Pues estoy entre 'Botas Verdes' y 'Blancanieves'".


----------



## juster (9 Feb 2022)

EL EDEMA PULMONAR NO TIENE NADA QUE VER CON LA FORMA DE ALIMENTARSE !!!
SI TE DA A ESA ALTURA ESTAS FRITO !!!


----------



## estupeharto (9 Feb 2022)

Los veganos podrán hacer cualquier cosa, no lo sé, igual que cualquier otra persona, supongo, pero siempre dentro de sus posibilidades.
No le mataron las lechugas, le mataron sus películas mentales, ese ego gilipollas que tanto abunda hoy en día.
Estiró el brazo más que la manga, pero al menos hizo el selfie que tanto apreciaba.


----------



## Cens0r (9 Feb 2022)

Noticia de 2020 en actualidad...


----------



## XRL (9 Feb 2022)

de donde sale esta gente? que miedo


----------



## XRL (9 Feb 2022)

FilibustHero dijo:


>



esas chuletas cuestan como un coche nuevo


----------



## EGO (9 Feb 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> *iba a preguntar cuanto vale la aventura (que lo se) para matarse pagando.*
> 
> Pero ya en el floro lo han respondido. es como el que va al buceo sin haberlo hecho nunca. hasta nunca y buena suerte maribel. al fondo de bikini con binladen y bob estopa



Por menos de 10k lo puedes hacer por la cara norte donde murieron Mallory e Irvine o por donde subio en solitario y sin oxigeno Reinhold Messner.Eso si,a pelito con lo puesto sin equipo de rescate y sin oxigeno.

Toda una aventuraza,aunque puedes acabar como David Sharp,agonizando mientras pasan a tu lado y te dejan ahi tirado.


----------



## Roquete (9 Feb 2022)

Fra Diavolo dijo:


> Dicen que son veganos.
> 
> También dicen que no consumen PEDs, ni dan positivo en los controles. ¿Significa eso que no los consumen?
> 
> ...



Rawvana era crudivegana. Entre los crudiveganos (que lo son solo por salud) hay mucho mentiroso (hacen mucho dinero con sus libros y canales donde te dicen qué tienes que comer para vivir para siempre).


----------



## Roquete (9 Feb 2022)

F.Alonso21 dijo:


> Darwin no para ultimamente, va a fuego.
> 
> Si sobrevivieron los de los Andes, no fue por ir de veganos, sino por comerse la carne de los cadáveres de los fallecidos.
> 
> ...



¿Eres CM? Que juntes palabras no significa que sepas crear un argumento.


----------



## Roquete (9 Feb 2022)

Cens0r dijo:


> Noticia de 2020 en actualidad...



Es lo que tiene que cada semana los CMs tengan que abrir hilo atacando a cada uno de los temas que tienen apuntados en sus agendas: aborto, veganos locos, etc.

Son temas que no fallan en salir semana tras semana para seguir adoctrinando y malogrando nuestras pobres mentes burbujeras.

Si no hay noticia se la inventan o rebuscan entre las cosas del pasado, pero no dejan semana sin hacer propaganda de los temas que quieren que "no olvidemos".


----------



## Norbat (9 Feb 2022)

Una charo menos


----------



## Ufo (9 Feb 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> *Mujer que murió escalando el Everest quería demostrar que los veganos no son ‘débiles’*
> *La Dra. Strydom murió de aparente mal de altura después de llegar a la cima de la montaña.*
> 
> Loulla-Mae Eleftheriou-Smith
> ...



Dieta vegana que podía salir mal


----------



## Ufo (9 Feb 2022)

Al precio que va a llegar la carne muchos van a tener que hacerse veganos


----------



## Educo Gratis (9 Feb 2022)

¿Entonces demostró lo contrario?


----------



## asakopako (9 Feb 2022)

Que no se rompa la cadena de frío. La pueden trocear y vender como varitas de merluza, porque hace falta ser merluza.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (9 Feb 2022)

Se nota que a la gente le sobra tiempo para emplearlo en actividades intrascendentes.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (9 Feb 2022)

Y el cadáver lo dejan allí ya pa siempre no? Me acuerdo de un video que vi hace tiempo, hablaban de eso, que a los que la palman a mucha altura lo dejan ya allí porque es muy jodido bajar el cadáver. 

Se veían muertos de hace la pila de años por ahí congelados en el camino a la cima, todo muy siniestro.


----------



## Gorrión (9 Feb 2022)

Haras dijo:


> No te voy a negar que hay mucho vegano puesto ahí para hacerse pasar por lo que no es y luego descreditar el veganismo diciendo lo mucho que echan de menos la carne. También te diré que hay veganos que llevan toda su vida siéndolo y están saludables. Luego también están esos otros, desnutridos, que siempre salen en primera página... y que en realidad tienen una anorexia "vegana" de caballo.
> No metamos a todo el mundo en el mismo saco.



No veo a los veganos llegar a ser centenarios como mis abuelos que comían de todo. 

Así que nada, a disfrutar de los pesticidas, y no te olvides de los suplementos por llevar una alimentación moda.


----------



## Kremlink (9 Feb 2022)

Que le pasa a esa gente del primer mundo con buenas profesiones y joven para arriesgar la vida con GELIPOLLECES


----------



## GuidoQ (9 Feb 2022)

¿Que tiene que ver ser vegano o no? Mueren decenas de personas cada año por intentar escalar el Everest. 
Clara e patetica intención de menosprecio a los "veggi".


----------



## MAESE PELMA (9 Feb 2022)

no han morido por ser veganos sino por ser subnormales.


por otro lado, ponle una dieta vegana a un adolescente y lo matas. yo empecé a ser vegetariano cuando ya tenía todo mi cuerpo formado, y sigo sin comer carne. pero LA NECESITAMOS. necesitamos comer y cazar. y siempre será así.


----------



## Gorrión (9 Feb 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> no han morido por ser veganos sino por ser subnormales.
> 
> 
> por otro lado, ponle una dieta vegana a un adolescente y lo matas. yo empecé a ser vegetariano cuando ya tenía todo mi cuerpo formado, y sigo sin comer carne. pero LA NECESITAMOS. necesitamos comer y cazar. y siempre será así.



¿Si la necesitas por qué no comes?

Estáis tarados, no hay otra explicación.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (9 Feb 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> ¿Si la necesitas por qué no comes?
> 
> Estáis tarados, no hay otra explicación.



Yo por salud. Prefiero cuidarme. Pero una persona que se está formando no es lo mismo.


----------



## Cleonte (9 Feb 2022)

¿Es normal que mueran tres personas en una expedición y no por un accidente común sino por falta de resistencia? Si querían probar la resistencia de los veganos menudo éxito.


----------



## Choni poligonera (9 Feb 2022)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> Yo tuve anemia hace años y eso que no soy vegetariana pero, por lo visto, como combinaba lácteos con proteínas, eso hace que el cuerpo absorba menos el hierro según me dijo la doctora, así que desde entonces intento no mezclar mucho la carne y los productos lácteos, sin embargo hay algunos casos en los que ciertas personas tienen exceso de hierro y le conviene hacer otro tipo de dieta.
> 
> El papel de la vitamina C en la anemia por carencia de hierro
> ¿Exceso de hierro? Seis consejos nutricionales



Cómo los judios!!! 

No pueden mezclar los dos productos, hasta usan neveras diferentes: lacteos y carnicos.


----------



## Goyim desobediente (9 Feb 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> *Mujer que murió escalando el Everest quería demostrar que los veganos no son ‘débiles’*
> *La Dra. Strydom murió de aparente mal de altura después de llegar a la cima de la montaña.*
> 
> Loulla-Mae Eleftheriou-Smith
> ...



Me ha encantao el título jjj


----------



## Decipher (10 Feb 2022)

Eso tiene poco que ver con el veganismo y quizá mas con no tener ni puta idea de lo que hacia.


----------

